# John Pen



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 21, 2006)

Just met John Pen and his lovely wife, Great people! They stopped by on there road trip out to there camp. I'm sorry I didn't have vittles for them. We had a nice meeting and shared a little barbecue talk. We plan to cook together over the 4th of July weekend, To vend here in the Village. Way too much fun, Joker, If you can make it with your family, That would be cool too. Rides and games for the kiddies.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 21, 2006)

I've met them too.............their not all that great! =D>  =D>


----------



## john pen (Apr 22, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I've met them too.............their not all that great! =D>  =D>



Comming from a guy who's gotten two free meals...we'll take that with a grain of salt. Heck, even Greg bought a meal !

Cant wait to go back to Akron for the weekend and cook and hang with "Pigs"..Im wondering if there will be any alcohol involved ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2006)

Only in bottles, Cans, And mason jars.  :grin:


----------



## john pen (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, if thats the only way...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a bud that's going to bring some shine from Tnn. in July. The beer tent is always open.  :grin:  Bust your ass all Friday night and Saturday, Then it's party time. BTW I do have a guest room, As long as ya don't puke in it!  :grin: Your welcome to it. It's going to be a blast. Val (my wife) helps as much as she can, But when she has had enough shes history. I see nouthing but a good time and profit ahead. Oh yea, And way too much fun.  :!:


----------



## john pen (Apr 22, 2006)

Great...My wife looked over my shoulder and saw "shine" and now she wants to come !


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 23, 2006)

Akron???? AS in Ohio?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 23, 2006)

New York, Dork  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Only in bottles, Cans, And mason jars.  :grin:


 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 23, 2006)

It's the mason jars I'm worried about. I can see the head lines now. " Local cop bust's up shine operation in WNY."   :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 23, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I've met them too.............their not all that great! =D>  =D>


Funny, John and I said the same thing about you, Woody!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> New York, Dork  :grin:



Oh, forgive me! _Everyone_ thinks of Akron, New York [/i]first_ when they hear "Akron!"   My bad!_


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well everyone in NY does!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 23, 2006)

uch:  :rds:  :hug:  Dave, You doing Oinktoberfest? Or if Green Day is in town, The hell with the cook off, Let's go! :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, Uncle Rempe, Bubba and I will be there!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> New York, Dork  :grin:



Been there.  Saw his pits.   Ewe...that sounds sick.  Saw his bbq pits.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 24, 2006)

No excuses next time Bubba, Let me know and I'll make lunch or supper. Two things we are never short on is #1 food and #2 hospitality. I feel bad that I forgot to give John Pen a rope of fresh Easter sausage we made when he stoped by here last week. Sorry about that John. It's in the freezer.


----------

